# Poudriere web interface via obhttpd (OpenBSD httpd)?



## nunotex (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello,

I'm trying to find the best way to get Poudriere web interface working with obhttpd OpenBSD httpd server.

There is sample setups for apache and nginx, but I can't manage it with obhttpd since it uses chroot.

Any help welcome,

Thanks,

Nuno


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 14, 2020)

obhttpd (OpenBSD HTTPD)
					

I am trying to get the obhttpd package working, and must be missing a critical step somewhere.  1. Installed the package pkg install obhttpd  2. Set the service to start on boot (/etc/rc.conf)   obhttpd_enable="YES" obhttpd_flags='"   3. Created a basic configuration...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




I wanted a lightweight webserver for Poudriere and I chose www/lighttpd








						lighttpd configuration for poudriere (development version as of today)
					

lighttpd configuration for poudriere (development version as of today) - lighttpd.conf.sample




					gist.github.com


----------



## nunotex (Jan 14, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> obhttpd (OpenBSD HTTPD)
> 
> 
> I am trying to get the obhttpd package working, and must be missing a critical step somewhere.  1. Installed the package pkg install obhttpd  2. Set the service to start on boot (/etc/rc.conf)   obhttpd_enable="YES" obhttpd_flags='"   3. Created a basic configuration...
> ...



I will test it.

Well, apache and nginx works but I feel the need for something simplier,
Why?

Thanks


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 15, 2020)

nunotex said:


> Well, apache and nginx works but I feel the need for something simplier,
> Why?


Because F5 bought Nginx and Apache is overkill for a status page.
Not to mention all those dependancies dragged in by them.


----------

